# 11-11-17 Navarre Pompanos: Diggety, me, our families, and GrouperKing



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Had a fabulous day with Diggety and our families. We recently joined their church and it did not take much time to realize that we share a common love for Surf Fishing. East wind and red flags were no match for us when the fishing day was done. We started fishing around 2pm and we caught 1 keeper pompano and 2 whiting until up to about 4:30. Frankly, we had our doubts that the fishing wouldn?t get any better, however we?d like to thank GrouperKing for reminding us in a previous post that ?the best time for Pompano are the first two hours and last two hours of sunlight.? We stuck around and it would be the last two hours that produced the fish for us. We caught a total of 6 keeper Pompano and my 12 year old reeled in the beast, 16.5 inch one. We plan on getting the families together tonight and eating those fish! Diggety, thanks for the great fishing day! 

???only 5 fish are in the photo, Diggety caught one more after we were all packed up.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Outstanding ! Way to stick in there and get that pompano dinner !


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

good loking fish there, are you guys still finding any sand fleas out there or just using fresh shrimp?
i should head out and check how is the pompano bite in destin as well, maybe need to tag aling with destinartist..


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I spent all day on Navarre Beach Access 38C and all I got was a bluefish and 2 hardheads..


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

We did find sand fleas. We used fresh shrimp, sand fleas, and fishbites. We caught 5 on shrimp, 1 on sand fleas, and 0 on fish bites.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow I'm late to the party here. It was indeed a great day of fishing despite the slow start. 
What surfMeister didn't tell about was the way he completely laid out while chasing down a rod that was being pulled into the water. He went from a seated position, to a full sprint, to being momentarily airborne, to what could have been a prize winning belly flop (if he'd hit the water) in under 2 seconds. At that point I thought I might need to get the rod for him but he recovered nicely and reeled in what was probably the smallest pompano the day. Lol. To be fair it was probably a missed double but hey, it's hard to get the double when you're lying on the sand .
-Sorry Tony, it was too good not to share!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Diggety said:


> Wow I'm late to the party here. It was indeed a great day of fishing despite the slow start.
> What surfMeister didn't tell about was the way he completely laid out while chasing down a rod that was being pulled into the water. He went from a seated position, to a full sprint, to being momentarily airborne, to what could have been a prize winning belly flop (if he'd hit the water) in under 2 seconds. At that point I thought I might need to get the rod for him but he recovered nicely and reeled in what was probably the smallest pompano the day. Lol. To be fair it was probably a missed double but hey, it's hard to get the double when you're lying on the sand .
> -Sorry Tony, it was too good not to share!


Bigger mallet. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I?ve been sore since Saturday!!! Thanks for the memory in great detail. At the time, It helped looking back to see you and your wife laughing at my spectacle. That meant the show I put on was worth it! My oldest son thought I was diving for the rod just before it went in. The only problem was I dont remember telling myself to ?lay out? to save my rod. Either way if it was a dive, I was five feet short from the rod with my face flat in the sand. 

It was the best part of the day, and the first fish caught to start our 5 pompano run that night. No pain, no gain!


----------

